# Do you trim their "mane"



## danoon58

Dory is growing into quite a beautiful young lady! No, I do not trim the "mane". I do, however, trim ears and feet and while I don't have a book, this site was recommended to me.. Morningsage Goldens Home

Seamus says Hi to Dory, and stay away from those alligators!!!


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks!! 


We actually have a resident alligator that has moved into one of our lakes in our subdivision. Dory isn't pleased that we now bypass the lake, lol, but she's just growing fur back!


----------



## danoon58

Yikes!! I guess that makes my bunnies, squirrels and the occasional groundhog in the backyard not seem too bad!!!!


----------



## Megora

If it helps.

This is basic grooming. 

There is more fuss for showing. But these are areas which everyone can and should trim up with their dogs. 

Pet grooming in many cases involves a LOT more cutting done on the dogs and spots which should not be trimmed.

*** Most goldens will not have super long (like hanging down in front to the floor or whatever LOL the mental images) manes. But in theory if your dog is n/s and does have excessively long hair growing there, you could probably use the thinning shears to take the length back. Do it so it doesn't look like your dog's chest fluff has obviously been cut and people can see the cut lines..


----------



## Kalhayd

Thanks! That chart is helpful! Her chest hair doesn't even come close to hanging to the floor- it's just super thick. I'm not opposed to leaving it be, I'm just naive to if it was supposed to be trimmed!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Prism Goldens

If you take the thinners to it, be sure to be cognizant of where the neck skin is- there are two areas that sort of stick out, and you could cut them accidentally. Point the thinners up, in the direction the hair is growing and take out some of that undergrowth. You could also use a coat king or one of the furminator type thingies there, probably safer till you get a feel for how her neck is actually built under the hair.


----------



## Otter

I don't trim that area (the A area in the image Megora shared). However, with Barkley, that area becomes so fluffy and big, I will thin it out a bit with a stripper just so there isn't so much fur there. With our girls, there is no reason to.


----------

